# Any one starting BMQ Feb. 26 in St Jean



## nsm (11 Feb 2007)

Any one starting BMQ Feb. 26 in St Jean. Just got my call today! Anyone else going to be there? Going in as AVS.


----------



## md514 (12 Feb 2007)

nsm,

In reply to your post, I contacted my recruiter today and was told that I was merit-listed and that ("no promises") I should be getting my job offer by the end of the week. If all that plays out as planned I should be there on the 26th. 

Trade was Infantry. I'm out of Windsor, Ontario.

w/b


----------



## SERenaud (13 Feb 2007)

I'm heading to Basic on Feb 26 - from Red Deer Alberta - ammo tech


----------



## kingroyce (16 Feb 2007)

I just got my call, I will be going on the 26th, leaving from Fredericton....Veh Tech


----------



## kingroyce (18 Feb 2007)

hey everyone,,i will be in basic on the 26th in st jean......add me to msn roystewart82@hotmail.com if your gonna be there


----------



## PatR58 (20 Feb 2007)

Yea guys, im starting on feb 26th in st. jean as well, im going full time Infantry, apparently ill be based in petawawa afterwards, 1st royal canadian regiment.


----------



## websurfer333 (22 Feb 2007)

i also start on the 26th. from Saskatoon - Infantry.


----------



## gnome123 (22 Feb 2007)

Do they pay for your flight their / already have it booked?  ??? 

If not im in trouble...  :-\


----------



## TAS278 (22 Feb 2007)

If you received your call and have filled out your paper work at the recruiting center then you should have your tickets 

If you don't have a ticket from the recruiting center then you aren't going.



Everything you need to know should be provided for you.


----------



## gnome123 (22 Feb 2007)

K thanks haha sorry got nervous actually... I guess ill see when i get sworn in tomorrow


----------



## TAS278 (22 Feb 2007)

Anytime   Make sure you pack light!


----------



## Brads MM (22 Feb 2007)

kingroyce said:
			
		

> I just got my call, I will be going on the 26th, leaving from Fredericton....Veh Tech


see you there, sunshine


----------



## gnome123 (23 Feb 2007)

TAS278 said:
			
		

> Anytime   Make sure you pack light!



 My bag weighs A LOT... maybe a hundred pounds haha. I packed everything on the list.


----------



## Cat (20 Jan 2008)

I was wondering when that would happen - well while we're on the topic of upcoming BMQs - anyone else slotted for the 4th of Feb??


----------



## JBoyd (20 Jan 2008)

Perhaps this thread could be renamed to BMQ - February 2008.


----------



## Kango (20 Jan 2008)

Mine says Feb 25th...


----------



## Cat (21 Jan 2008)

This thread is a year old....

so anything before my post is null and void - mine got moved here from the Jan thread


----------

